# Electric Jack



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey all 
I got my new electric Jack installed today and it works great. I am going to enjoy this new toy.It will make my camping life much easier. It will be better on my bad neck and shoulder.

Willie


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

willie226 said:


> Hey all
> I got my new electric Jack installed today and it works great. I am going to enjoy this new toy.It will make my camping life much easier. It will be better on my bad neck and shoulder.
> 
> Willie


Congrats on the new purchase Willie!
What brand of jack did you go with and how difficult was it to install?


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Hey all
> I got my new electric Jack installed today and it works great. I am going to enjoy this new toy.It will make my camping life much easier. It will be better on my bad neck and shoulder.
> 
> Willie


Congrats on the new purchase Willie!
What brand of jack did you go with and how difficult was it to install?
[/quote]

I got The Bull dog 4,000 and it is easy to install I hooked the tt up to tv removed the three bolts on the old jack put the new one on and there is only one wire that goes right to the tt battery on the positive side the the new jack is already grounded when you put it on That's it

willie


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats Willie! We don't have one yet, but, soon. Will check yours out at the rally!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Willie, as a further advantage, you can now put something cold on that bad neck and shoulder while you unhitch with the other hand. Just remember to WAIT to open the beer until you get done icing those pains with it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations on the jack install. You will love it. And sounds like you got one for the same reasons I did - neck and shoulder. (I had the rotator cuff surgery about two years ago - much better now.)

I got darned tired of cranking that old pop-up up and down all the time. We were in Moab, Utah, cranking the old Coleman up when my DW and I looked at each other and said, "It's time."

But boy, was I surprised at how much MORE cranking I had to do with the Outback!









By our second weekend trip with the OB, I had installed an electric jack. Now, I don't have to drench my sweat towel before I get done setting up camp. (And the beer seems colder and tastier, too!







)

Mike


----------



## swcolorado (Mar 16, 2008)

You will love the new jack!!!!!!

It makes hooking up so much easier, and even better if you use a WD setup.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Willie, as a further advantage, you can now put something cold on that bad neck and shoulder while you unhitch with the other hand. Just remember to WAIT to open the beer until you get done icing those pains with it.


...or just grab TWO beers! Why wait to enjoy, when you can have the best of both worlds?


----------



## swcolorado (Mar 16, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Willie, as a further advantage, you can now put something cold on that bad neck and shoulder while you unhitch with the other hand. Just remember to WAIT to open the beer until you get done icing those pains with it.


...or just grab TWO beers! Why wait to enjoy, when you can have the best of both worlds?








[/quote]

A beer in one hand while operating the electric jack with the other. Life is good!!!!!!!


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Can some please tell me which size 2" or 2 1/4" hole in the Outback 210rs for the electric tongue jack. I am getting ready to order and wanted to make sure I did not make a mistake. Thanks.


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

bhbdvm said:


> Can some please tell me which size 2" or 2 1/4" hole in the Outback 210rs for the electric tongue jack. I am getting ready to order and wanted to make sure I did not make a mistake. Thanks.


I bought my DH a Ultra Fab 3500 for an early Father's Day present. We took our outback up to get some warranty work done over the weekend. He had installed the jack the weekend before. He absolutely loved it! Worked like a charm!

Now can't wait to get it back, clean er up and get to camping!


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

wow---seems like it would be well worth the investment for my daughter and I on our road trip (where we hitching and unhitching twice a day approx. every four days)

We too, upgraded from our Coleman popup, thinking it would be less work and more secure----wow, I work up more of a sweat getting the WDH off and then back down to get the hitch off, then back up to level it----grrr lol


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all, new to the site,still snooping around. We also bought the Bulldog 4000 last year and I installed it while I was camping, also got a backup camera on my license plate so now i can hook up while the missus gets the pets ready.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome..............all i can think of is.............
*
Drinkability







*


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bhbdvm said:


> Can some please tell me which size 2" or 2 1/4" hole in the Outback 210rs for the electric tongue jack. I am getting ready to order and wanted to make sure I did not make a mistake. Thanks.


Just noticed this post. I beleive the size was 2 1/4. The 3000 and 3500lb jacks will fit.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Installed my Ultra 3500 refurb. unit. Works perfectly, BUT the motor is just far enough forward to prevent the tailgate lid of the TV (Ford Expedition Extended Length (EL)) from closing or opening more than ~18". Sigh.

Can I rotate the mounting so that the motor faces 120 degrees from forward, i.e., towards the corner of the propane tank cover? The instructions say, of course, to face the motor forward.

Anyone needed to do this rotated mounting?

Thanks!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

willie226 said:


> Hey all
> I got my new electric Jack installed today and it works great. I am going to enjoy this new toy.It will make my camping life much easier. It will be better on my bad neck and shoulder.
> 
> Willie


Congrats on the new purchase Willie!
What brand of jack did you go with and how difficult was it to install?
[/quote]

I got The Bull dog 4,000 and it is easy to install I hooked the tt up to tv removed the three bolts on the old jack put the new one on and there is only one wire that goes right to the tt battery on the positive side the the new jack is already grounded when you put it on That's it

willie
[/quote]

REALLY? It's that easy? WHAT are we waiting for? I gotta talk DH into this luxury!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

If it's that easy, I guess I gotta have one too!!


----------

